# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Hardcore Gaming Interviews.

## Obama

It's what all our parents don't want us to be come. It's what all our women hate for us to be. It's what all of society labels as 'uncool'. Hardcore Gaming. These gamer love their games. They play them many hours a day, with little remorse. And in here we get to shed some light on what the people think and what they do with their life.

[BREAK=Whitekidney]

 Obama says:
 Glad your able to take some time out of your addiction to talk about... well your addiction.

 Whitekidney says:
Oh my addiction, haha, well, my dad always says that a problem, he comes into my room now and then saying "Hey, arent you gonna take a break soon?" I just keep saying "ye.. yea.. yeahh so. soon.." But i never take those breaks.
I usually sit on the computer all day long, now you may think "what a nolifer, he has no friends" oh well, you're pretty wrong there, i've got plenty of friends in real --

 Whitekidney says:
 life and on mmowned.

 Whitekidney says:
 MMOwned / the internet generally.

 Obama says:
My father is the same, I just have a tab open on wikipedia all the time so it looks like im doing something productive.

 Whitekidney says:
Haha, i have some "mini-exam" tommorow, i just keep writing random stuff in the powerpoint thingy to make it look like im working.

 Obama says:
Sounds good, so what game do you play the most?

 Whitekidney says:
Ooh..
That question burns, i really play alot of games, but the most must be Battlefield 2 : Project Reality ( a mod )

 Whitekidney says:
 Bleh, i play WoW and BF2 : PR.

 Obama says:
 What are some games you've played a lot in the past?

 Whitekidney says:
That's gotta be Counter Strike 1.6 and.. wow.
Not to brag, i actually got pretty good in CS, got a sponsor that gave me a headset and some other stuff.
And for wow, i got pretty addicted, i sat up 72 hours farming and doing other stuff at a LAN once.

 Whitekidney says:
 I have my fun. 

 Obama says:
Haha, nice. About how many hours do you play video games a day?

 Whitekidney says:
Really depends, if im in the gamer mood i can sit all day, but average, like 4-6 hours ?

 Obama says:
So baisically the time an average american watches TV. Gaming isn't all that indiferent! Anyways, what would you say is a typical day for you?

 Whitekidney says:
Typical day.
Oh well, wake up, go to school, get home, get on the computer.
My weekend : 
Wake up, take a leak, go to the computer, get 4 hours of sleep and get on the computer again.

 Obama says:
Sounds a little bit like my day . Do you like this life that you choose to live?

 Whitekidney says:
I like it yeah, but i might not like it in the future though.
I'm aiming for a job inside the military / something with computers.

 Whitekidney says:
So, i'd better start working with the school, heh. 

 Obama says:
If you could lead any other life, what would it be like? 

 Whitekidney says:
Oh sh--..

 Whitekidney says:
That's a funny question.. 

 Whitekidney says:
Uh well, another life..
I want to fly the Space Shuttle Endeavour !

 Obama says:
 Whatever that is... Final Question: Are you proud of yourself?

 Whitekidney says:
Yes, i am.
I believe i have achieved more than i even thinked of achieving, i've been ontop in many games, won many tournaments, got decent grades at school etc.

 Whitekidney says:
Oh, that can't be the last question ? this was so fun!

 Obama says:
Sadly, it is . I'll have to end this interview and let you get back to your games. Cya around whitekidney.

----------


## Deadly Tomato

Heh...Kinda good interview; not your best.

----------


## wow4Supplier

Nice..... =]

----------


## trimm

Not the best you could put out but, It was interesting.

----------


## Obama

I have a lot on my plate right now in life. And so does the rest of the team (at least i think they do). I'm trying my best to get this community into interesting discussions and fun stories to read. Whitekidney is just the first person out of many in this series of interviews by the way.  :Wink:

----------


## Cimerii

Relevant to my interests

----------


## nuffed

An Pro Gaming interview would be more unique and interesting than this.

----------


## Gummibär

Good interview. 
I liked it  :Smile:

----------


## Stephen Colbert

Good to see another PR player.

----------


## Ragezors

I'm a hardcore gamer, too.

Those non-gaming nerds may say we are "losers" and "uncool", but we are actually pretty professional for jobs later!

Hardcore games tests all ur reactions at games like:
Resident Evil series
World Of Warcraft
DarkFall
GTA series

At the end the Hardcore Gamers have a better chance of being a GM on a game or a developer, cause there skills they learned by playing skills helped them.

And I must be fair... That was a really nice interview for me.

----------


## Ariakan

I liked it :P

----------


## mgscs

> My weekend : 
> Wake up, take a leak, go to the computer, get 4 hours of sleep and get on the computer again


That was my last summer vacation. Won't happend agin! **** wow :Big Grin: ...But at the end I always come back to it...

----------


## Clovian

Good interview but"Gaming isn't all that indiferent!" I think you mean different, because indifferent means something completely different then what you were trying to say.

----------


## eti-enne02

wow...that's pretty deep Mr Obama :P
Deep but true :Big Grin:

----------


## jingleterry17

sfd s

----------


## ad1das

lol I was like that when I was 12 :/ You need to grow up m8 sports , girls , drunks you will like it more than playing a game ..

----------


## Lost Captain

Not to be offensive but this is pretty amature stuff. Interviews are suppose to be insightful where that just seemed like mearly a casual conversation between friends. Also notice how you refer to yourself alot ie "yeah my dad is like that too" "sounds like my day". Don't do that, your suppose to present a question which justifies a fulfilling and meaningful response, then rebuttle to clear up what he said or to provoke more explanation. The interview is about them after all. Out of this interview all someone could tell you is he plays games alot, dad doesnt like it, and he likes himself. Not very indepth, maybe prod why he plays video games so much, what does it do for him, has he ever thought about doing it professionally, if so how did that work out, how does him playing video games affect the other people in his life, girlfriends have a problem with it? Has he thought about finding another hobby if so why, any new games he is anticipating etc etc I could go on and on with questions. In fact, give me your job, ill show you how a pro does it  :Big Grin: 




~Edit- Adidas, all that response does is show the amount of understand you lack. Why should he play sports if he doesn't like it? Why should he drink alcohol to the brink of poisoning? What does it matter if he doesn't stick his ***** in every hole he can get ahold of? This is no personal reflection keep in mind, it's just I have a problem with peolpe trying to force their beliefs upon others. One kid likes football, he plays 12 hours a day. One kid likes video games, he plays 12 hours a day. Who are you to say which one is better than the other? Their both happy in their own worlds leave it alone. Btw going to partys just to get drunk ended in freshman year in college when we had to do what we had to do to seem extreme and edgey, it paid off but after you egt that reputation, getting drunk only makes you an alcoholic. I could sit her and discuss social behavior indepth and the like/dislike for attention that leads to certain behaviors and life styles. But alas, I must leave.


Cya

----------


## Obama

> Not to be offensive but this is pretty amature stuff. Interviews are suppose to be insightful where that just seemed like mearly a casual conversation between friends. Also notice how you refer to yourself alot ie "yeah my dad is like that too" "sounds like my day". Don't do that, your suppose to present a question which justifies a fulfilling and meaningful response, then rebuttle to clear up what he said or to provoke more explanation. The interview is about them after all. Out of this interview all someone could tell you is he plays games alot, dad doesnt like it, and he likes himself. Not very indepth, maybe prod why he plays video games so much, what does it do for him, has he ever thought about doing it professionally, if so how did that work out, how does him playing video games affect the other people in his life, girlfriends have a problem with it? Has he thought about finding another hobby if so why, any new games he is anticipating etc etc I could go on and on with questions. In fact, give me your job, ill show you how a pro does it 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Edit- Adidas, all that response does is show the amount of understand you lack. Why should he play sports if he doesn't like it? Why should he drink alcohol to the brink of poisoning? What does it matter if he doesn't stick his ***** in every hole he can get ahold of? This is no personal reflection keep in mind, it's just I have a problem with peolpe trying to force their beliefs upon others. One kid likes football, he plays 12 hours a day. One kid likes video games, he plays 12 hours a day. Who are you to say which one is better than the other? Their both happy in their own worlds leave it alone. Btw going to partys just to get drunk ended in freshman year in college when we had to do what we had to do to seem extreme and edgey, it paid off but after you egt that reputation, getting drunk only makes you an alcoholic. I could sit her and discuss social behavior indepth and the like/dislike for attention that leads to certain behaviors and life styles. But alas, I must leave.
> 
> 
> Cya


I am in no way even close to being professional in this field. I do it for fun. Just like how you find ways to get at people for fun.

----------


## ad1das

> ~Edit- Adidas, all that response does is show the amount of understand you lack. Why should he play sports if he doesn't like it? Why should he drink alcohol to the brink of poisoning? What does it matter if he doesn't stick his ***** in every hole he can get ahold of? This is no personal reflection keep in mind, it's just I have a problem with peolpe trying to force their beliefs upon others. One kid likes football, he plays 12 hours a day. One kid likes video games, he plays 12 hours a day. Who are you to say which one is better than the other? Their both happy in their own worlds leave it alone. Btw going to partys just to get drunk ended in freshman year in college when we had to do what we had to do to seem extreme and edgey, it paid off but after you egt that reputation, getting drunk only makes you an alcoholic. I could sit her and discuss social behavior indepth and the like/dislike for attention that leads to certain behaviors and life styles. But alas, I must leave.
> 
> 
> Cya


Well Im just saying that if you are 14+ and you play games that much ? I dont tell him to do what I like to do I just reccomend it more than playing video games . And with "girls" I dont mean to stick his **** in every hole he can get ahold of (well I dont see anything wrong of this but nvm) but if you dont have a girlfriend you are nothing.
Getting drunk makes you an alcoholic ? I think not. And having no social contact hurts your psychologic more than drinking some alcohol.And you dont drunk "to seem extreme and edgey" you do it to slack .
If you ever did this you should agree with me ..

----------


## JoeBiden

this is nothing to be proud of.

None of this tbh

----------


## Enfeebleness

> Well Im just saying that if you are 14+ and you play games that much ? I dont tell him to do what I like to do I just reccomend it more than playing video games . And with "girls" I dont mean to stick his **** in every hole he can get ahold of (well I dont see anything wrong of this but nvm) but if you dont have a girlfriend you are nothing.
> Getting drunk makes you an alcoholic ? I think not. And having no social contact hurts your psychologic more than drinking some alcohol.And you dont drunk "to seem extreme and edgey" you do it to slack .
> If you ever did this you should agree with me ..


Translation: I have different goals and interests than you, and mine are better than yours... so let me try to belittle your different goals and interests because I have nothing better to do... 

Sound about right?

----------


## Viter

lol at the haters  :Big Grin:

----------


## Confucius

I liked it so screw all you flamers!

----------


## [BoonDoggle]

True. Gaming should (or is about to) be socially accepted, many people do gaming some people do it for fun but other's are in MLG and are sponsored + they still have a lot of friends (and a life). I think the "hardcore addiction gaming" is just a phase in some one's life (I base this mostly on the age group 1990-1995) where mostly "not that cool" kid's experience this new world, the Internet which allows them to be a hero or be the villain and have super powers (*main reasons of addiction, identification and a world to hide in where no one yet bullied you, etc). The age group mainly under 1990 seems to be more programming oriented, unlike the 1990-1995 age group which today seems to be more a gamer type which is not that familiar with programming. This is explained by the stages technology was in during their childhood, etc. All though that "phase" of addiction variates and can be longer/shorter depending on the game, mental condition of the kid, social life, parents and environmental causes. Kid's which had a worse childhood or are bullied a lot (+often have also physical factors where they get attacked at f.E glasses, diabetes, overweight, skin color) seem to stay more in that gaming addiction phase. Kid's often get into that high addiction level from age 7-15 also depending on other causes and what the kid does. 



Athene the Best Paladin of the World is a good example of a socially accepted hardcore gamer.. but, he still looks like a common person. If you wouldn't know that he is a gamer and met him, you would not guess it because he doesn't fit that stereotype we set during the 1950's to present of this nerdy geek gamer (stereotyping is a big deal in this issue).

Other kid's and teens (the cool, sporty & good looking guys) they also use technology every day (wether Facebook, iPod, YouTube or even Phones) they are not letting the gamers get socially accepted and bully them. But, they still want some nerd's that make new computer program's, that make their Phone work, make a easier layout for their Facebook Account or w/e. Tell this to a guy, when ever someone attack's you about your technology use. Make him ask himself if he really should be that ignoring towards "nerds" or how technology can get used for good (f.E his phone).

Remember... Obsessions with a game is different from addiction. If you are addicted to a game and still want to be socially accepted you have to get your priorities straight (this is also a good guide to just common life). Make a limit amount of hours you spend on gaming a week, please shower, don't only talk about gaming/games, loose shyness, step up, etc... 


If you are also fat, think about if you are comfortable with yourself (not just about other people being not comfortable with you), try not to eat that much fast-food (think about how much you go to a fast-food restaurant, please ***WATCH THE VIDEO AT THE END*** fully through and think again). The thing with food is, eat breakfast, lunch and dinner and drink much water (if you are about to get victim of a fast food restaurant think about how the last Big Mac (or w/e) tasted, it will taste the same if you get one again. Be open to new foods, why do you want to taste the same thing over a hundred times again in your life when you can try new stuff out? Don't ever drink soda or other sugar containing liquids they are the fat producers! Do some sport that you enjoy and feel comfortable with. To all opportunities in life, say ****ing "YES"!


Im just kinda bored and thought this would help people...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7Tv_mihMBA]YouTube - SUPER SIZE ME presented by Cinetic[/ame]



-BoonDoggle

----------


## JD

Thanks for posting that, watching the entire thing now :P

----------


## Aradroth

> Well Im just saying that if you are 14+ and you play games that much ? I dont tell him to do what I like to do I just reccomend it more than playing video games . And with "girls" I dont mean to stick his **** in every hole he can get ahold of (well I dont see anything wrong of this but nvm) but if you dont have a girlfriend you are nothing.
> Getting drunk makes you an alcoholic ? I think not. And having no social contact hurts your psychologic more than drinking some alcohol.And you dont drunk "to seem extreme and edgey" you do it to slack .
> If you ever did this you should agree with me ..


I hate people like you so much. You don't get drunk to relax, you smoke weed to relax. alcohol just makes you want to fight and party.

----------


## ~Jagris

> I hate people like you so much. You don't get drunk to relax, you smoke weed to relax. alcohol just makes you want to fight and party.


You drink small amounts of wine to relax, a legal way.

----------


## Depthcore

I enjoyed reading the interview. Keep them coming buddy.

----------


## Obama

The interview is very incomplete. It is going to be put on hold indefinitely.

----------


## ~Jagris

Obama me next!

----------


## Aradroth

> You drink small amounts of wine to relax, a legal way.


Who cares if wine is legal? Weed's been proven to cause less damage to you than alcohol.

----------


## Padawan5

I used to be like that I Guess. I used to be serious in Halo 2 like MLG serious, and I played WoW a lot...But Now, I still play PS WoW, but I ain't as in to it... I still like it though, But my grades were slipping then, and I brought them back up, so I dont play as much...

----------


## blackfox22

yea its pretty funny how people think you are anti-social when online gaming has more extensions to other social connections than most people do all week. i interact with so many people (dont get along with all of them) but non-the-less, power to gamers yo.

----------


## Maxmaximuss2

Well I've did like obama's "whatever that is..." haha ;D

Well I like the interwiew .. keep the good work up and get more interwiew sorry if I'm spelling wrong lol .. 

Well have a nice day !  :Wink: 


Cheers,


*Maxmaximuss2*.

----------

